# Coolant issues - 2006 Murano S



## Haines11 (Jan 24, 2020)

I have a 2006 nossan murano that I'm the past 3 weeks I have been having cooling issues. First my radiator went bad, so immediately when the issue arose I replaced the radiator and the thermostat. A week later car started overheating again. Took it back in and was told it was the radiator fan. I replaced the fan, and have had no more overheating issues. BUT, now I am loosing coolant. The shop said the rest of my cooling system was fine, including my water pump and head gasket. I am having to fill up my coolant at least once a day. Any suggestions as to what is causing this?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

After the engine is fully warmed up, shut engine off and check all the coolant hoses for possible leaks; make sure all the hose clamps are tight. There may be what's called a "pisser" meaning it sprays coolant out through a crack in a hose only when the system is pressurized. Look for telltail signs on the driveway or garage floor for wet spots after the engine has run awhile.

Stand behind the car. After the engine is fully warmed up, have someone rev the engine to 4,000 RPM and hold at that RPM for about 15 seconds. If you see a lot of vapor come out of the tailpipe, the engine most likely has a blown head gasket.


----------

